# Orsini out: cancellato il contratto con la Rai



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.



Il bello è che poi chiamato Putin dittatore!


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.



Eh, la famosa libertà di opinione. E non venitemi a parlare di libertà. Da queste cose si capisce che nonostante facciamo i vessilliferi dei diritti alla fine non contano nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il bello è che poi chiamato Putin dittatore!


beh vista la fine che fanno i suoi oppositori (decine e decine) direi di si...


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Marzo 2022)

Italia paese ridicolo 
Illiberale 
Una dittatura mascherata 
Vergogna


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.



Tra l'altro ad invitarlo era stata la Zarina, che tutto è tranne che la nazifascistah


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.


meglio cosi, tanto se devono invitare la gente solo per parlargli sopra e denigrarla meglio che stia a casa.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

è ospite fisso da Formigli a Piazza Pulita, vedremo se anche la setta si omologa


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.


Bene così


----------



## vota DC (24 Marzo 2022)

Lo scandaloso Sassoli che ha fatto apologia di Berlusconi durante tutto il mandato di direttore del tg lo hanno reclutato tra i loro, invece uno dei pochi che non fa il lecchino di ovini e Berlusconi intervengono per toglierli il contratto.


----------



## Dexter (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.


É troppo intelligente e istruito, fa passare troppa gente per scema e ignorante in studio. É un po' come se avessero invitato medici neutri ed imparziali durante la pandemia, non esiste: solo ritardati terrapiattisti novax no5g sciechimiche grafene. Mi aspetto dunque invitino dementi col colbacco ed i gadget di Putin addosso, al suo posto


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Stracciano il contratto al grido di "Libertah! Democraziah!"

Tanto poi domani in edicola trovate la spilletta dell'Ucraina.

Obiettività ed imparzialità, questa sconosciuta.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.


Partito DEMOCRATICO...Uahahahhahahahh.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Solo per provare a far riflettere qualcuno (ma è comunque una missione praticamente impossibile). Dopo l'inizio della pandemia venivano allontanati dalle televisioni, derisi ed esposti al pubblico ludibrio, tutti coloro che sostenevano che il virus fosse uscito da laboratorio. A fine pandemia, il presidente dell'AIFA (IL PRESIDENTE DELL'AIFA) ha affermato che il virus è uscito da un laboratorio (possibilità trascurabili che fosse naturale).

Riflettete. Se potete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Ne parlavate ieri in massa, e io non sapevo chi fosse.
Oggi ho visto la foto e ho capito chi è, era sempre ospite di Sky Tg 24.

Parlava spesso dell'ISIS, e diceva cose assolutamente condivisibili sulla responsabilità di certi governi occidentali precedenti o sulle strategie per sconfiggere i jihadisti.

Su questa vicenda non l'ho ascoltato quindi non mi esprimo.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ne parlavate ieri in massa, e io non sapevo chi fosse.
> Oggi ho visto la foto e ho capito chi è, era sempre ospite di Sky Tg 24.
> 
> Parlava spesso dell'ISIS, e diceva cose assolutamente condivisibili sulla responsabilità di certi governi occidentali precedenti nella sua formazione o le strategie per sconfiggerli.
> ...



Sono le stesse cose che alcuni di noi dicono da un bel po' ma siccome in Italia è scattata la censura verso chi fa ragionamenti che fuoriescono dalla logica binaria: Putin folle e cattivo e per questo dobbiamo fargli la guerra, allora non ha più diritto di cittadinanza.


----------



## sottoli (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh, la famosa libertà di opinione. E non venitemi a parlare di libertà. Da queste cose si capisce che nonostante facciamo i vessilliferi dei diritti alla fine non contano nulla.


La libertà di opinione c'è e si chiama internet, io non riesco ancora a capacitarmi di quanta gente si basa sul quel cesso che è la televisione...ma vabbeh, anche quella generazione va verso il tramonto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh vista la fine che fanno i suoi oppositori (decine e decine) direi di si...


Invece la fine che facciamo fare a Renzi è meglio?
Beccato con le mani nella marmellata 
Ma no si vota per non andare in processo
W Italia W la democrazia W la legalità


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> La libertà di opinione c'è e si chiama internet, io non riesco ancora a capacitarmi di quanta gente si basa sul quel cesso che è la televisione...ma vabbeh, anche quella generazione va verso il tramonto



Ma visto che la TV ancora resta il veicolo più utilizzato per informarsi vedrai che la macchina della propaganda la sta facendo da padrona.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono le stesse cose che alcuni di noi dicono da un bel po' ma siccome in Italia è scattata la censura verso chi fa ragionamenti che fuoriescono dalla logica binaria: Putin folle e cattivo e per questo dobbiamo fargli la guerra, allora non ha più diritto di cittadinanza.


Questo evidenzia che Italia andrà in guerra 
e questo che mi preoccupa.. il copione è quello


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo evidenzia che Italia andrà in guerra
> e questo che mi preoccupa.. il copione è quello



Crazy, fidati che non esisteremo più 10 minuti dopo la dichiarazione di guerra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Crazy, fidati che non esisteremo più 10 minuti dopo la dichiarazione di guerra.


Lo so bene seguo il tutto da ormai 13/14 anni 
Pure i preparativi mi sono visto...


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ad invitarlo era stata la Zarina, che tutto è tranne che la nazifascistah



Sentirà odore di Unione Sovietica, come da bambina: nostalgia canaglia.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.


L’Indice della libertà di stampa è una classifica annuale di nazioni compilata e pubblicata da Reporter senza frontiere.
Nel 2021 l'Italia occupa la posizione 43, preceduta, tra gli altri da:
- Trinidad & Tobago
- Papua Nuova Guinea
- Andorra
- Burkina Faso
- Sudafrica
- Cipro
- Ghana
- Capo Verde
- Namibia
- Samoa
- Suriname
- Costa Rica
Senza voler screditare questi paesi, ci mancherebbe.
Quindi, prima di prendere per oro colato quello che leggo sui giornali e vedo in TV, due domande me le faccio...cui prodest?


----------



## Milanoide (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sentirà odore di Unione Sovietica, come da bambina: nostalgia canaglia.


Non toccatemi la Zarina, eh!


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É troppo intelligente e istruito, fa passare troppa gente per scema e ignorante in studio. É un po' come se avessero invitato medici neutri ed imparziali durante la pandemia, non esiste: solo ritardati terrapiattisti novax no5g sciechimiche grafene. Mi aspetto dunque invitino dementi col colbacco ed i gadget di Putin addosso, al suo posto



Vorrai dire, non esistono. Quelli che avevano chiamato di quel tipo, da Bassetti a Palù, hanno cambiato sponda perché alla buon'ora si sono resi conto di non averla imbroccata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> L’Indice della libertà di stampa è una classifica annuale di nazioni compilata e pubblicata da Reporter senza frontiere.
> Nel 2021 l'Italia occupa la posizione 43, preceduta, tra gli altri da:
> - Trinidad & Tobago
> - Papua Nuova Guinea
> ...



Per far capire il livello della nostra informazione, la durissima invettiva del papa contro Draghi è riportata a malapena dai soliti media.
Mentre in altri casi, una sua qualunque frase pro LGBT, immigrazione o femminismo viene inserita a caratteri cubitali.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Un partito che ha bisogno di definirsi democratico nel nome non può che essere la più grande minaccia alla libertà che un paese possa avere.

Viva la libertà di pensiero


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Un partito che ha bisogno di definirsi democratico nel nome non può che essere la più grande minaccia alla libertà che un paese possa avere.
> 
> Viva la libertà di pensiero



Ok, ma non ignoriamo che democrazia significa governo della maggioranza del popolo...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Invece la fine che facciamo fare a Renzi è meglio?
> Beccato con le mani nella marmellata
> Ma no si vota per non andare in processo
> W Italia W la democrazia W la legalità


chi sbaglia dovrebbe pagare..se è un politico ancora di piu

renzi in primis

quindi siamo perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## kYMERA (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh, la famosa libertà di opinione. E non venitemi a parlare di libertà. Da queste cose si capisce che nonostante facciamo i vessilliferi dei diritti alla fine non contano nulla.


Sulla libertà di opinione c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non ignoriamo che democrazia significa governo della maggioranza del popolo...


Democrazia significa dibattito. La tendenza a censurare e punire il dibattito, su temi etici e non, viene solo da una certa area politica. Ed è quella che si definisce democratica


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Democrazia significa dibattito. La tendenza a censurare e punire il dibattito, su temi etici e non, viene solo da una certa area politica. Ed è quella che si definisce democratica



Quella del dibattito è una travisazione, o se preferisci un portato ultramoderno, ti sto dicendo, il significato etimologico e primigenio rimanda non al dibattito ma al concetto di "la maggioranza vince e s'impone. comanda", quindi semmai dialettica con vincitori e vinti.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sulla libertà di opinione c'è un limite a tutto.



E chi lo stabilisce? Tu? E cosa avrebbe detto di tanto scandaloso?


----------



## kYMERA (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E chi lo stabilisce? Tu? E cosa avrebbe detto di tanto scandaloso?


parlo in generale


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Quello che fa impressione, anzi paura, è leggere commenti positivi a questa notizia.

Brividi di terrore autentico.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.



Siamo già sotto il dominio russo?


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E chi lo stabilisce? Tu? E cosa avrebbe detto di tanto scandaloso?



Lo stabilisce chi comanda, come fa admin qui, chi ammnistra la RAI lì.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> parlo in generale



Che io sappia, tranne che si parli di calunnie ad altre persone o incitazione alla violenza, il diritto di opinione in uno stato di diritto non può mai essere conculcato. Ma evidentemente non siamo molto meglio di chi vogliamo combattere.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Lo stabilisce chi comanda, come fa admin qui, chi ammnistra la RAI lì.



Ah, bene. Evviva il pluralismo della televisione di Stato


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non ignoriamo che democrazia significa governo della maggioranza del popolo...


come sta accadendo da anni in italia


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Lo stabilisce chi comanda, come fa admin qui, chi ammnistra la RAI lì.



@admin è più democratico


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

A qualcuno risulta che paghiamo il canone per il forum?


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, bene. Evviva il pluralismo della televisione di Stato



La TV di Stato è romanesco centrica, del pluralismo ha un concetto ristretto di suo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> parlo in generale


il tuo generale vuol dire tutto e allo stesso tempo niente


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A qualcuno risulta che paghiamo il canone per il forum?



Io pago già la spazzatura.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io pago già la spazzatura.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @admin è più democratico


era..ma ultimamente ha fatto una svolta piu assolutistica...  

(scherzo chiaramente...se mi vedrete bannato sappiate che non gradisce le battute


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Lo stabilisce chi comanda, come fa admin qui, chi ammnistra la RAI lì.


usando lo stesso concetto non dovresti aver nulla da obiettare sulla guerra di putin perchè usa la legge del piu forte


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato è romanesco centrica, del pluralismo ha un concetto ristretto di suo.



Sarà come vuoi, ma uno degli attributi di TV di stato in una democrazia sarebbe il pluralismo.
Ma, visto che a livello di informazione libera siamo dietro il Burundi nemmeno mi stupisco più.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A qualcuno risulta che paghiamo il canone per il forum?



A me non risulta nemmeno che per fare pluralismo una debba essere assunto a 2000 euro a puntata, a cadenza fissa.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

*Laura Berlinguer furiosa. La conduttrice di Cartabianca che ospitava sempre Orsini, dichiara in una nota: "La decisione presa dalla Rai limita il mio ruolo di autrice, per quanto riguarda la scelta degli ospiti e i contenuti sui quali si costruisce la discussione".*


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> usando lo stesso concetto non dovresti aver nulla da obiettare sulla guerra di putin perchè usa la legge del piu forte


 
Le mele e le pere...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A me non risulta nemmeno che per fare pluralismo una debba essere assunto a 2000 euro a puntata, a cadenza fissa.



Hai controllato il suo cachet per caso? E i Rambo che spingono per una guerra, gli interventisti duri e puri che giocano alla guerra in TV quanto prendono?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Laura Berlinguer furiosa. La conduttrice di Cartabianca che ospitava sempre Orsini, dichiara in una nota: "La decisione presa dalla Rai limita il mio ruolo di autrice, per quanto riguarda la scelta degli ospiti e i contenuti sui quali si costruisce la discussione".*



Ha ragione.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Le mele e le pere...


non direi comunque sono opinioni .....gratis


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hai controllato il suo cachet per caso? E i Rambo che spingono per una guerra, gli interventisti duri e puri che giocano alla guerra in TV quanto prendono?



Il cachet è quello che leggo in giro, comunque tutti questi Rambo in Italia io non li vedo, mha.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hai controllato il suo cachet per caso? E i Rambo che spingono per una guerra, gli interventisti duri e puri che giocano alla guerra in TV *quanto prendono?*



Ufficialmente o in nero?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Laura Berlinguer furiosa. La conduttrice di Cartabianca che ospitava sempre Orsini, dichiara in una nota: "La decisione presa dalla Rai limita il mio ruolo di autrice, per quanto riguarda la scelta degli ospiti e i contenuti sui quali si costruisce la discussione".*


Tra tutti i sinistroidi, a questa le è rimasto qualcosa del padre. Non a caso, è tra quelli che più hanno litigato con i vertici piddini e non è sempre stata ben vista, infatti è quella che da più spazio a tutti, se paragonata ad altri colleghi Rai. La tengono lì, perchè è garanzia di ascolti dopo che l'antifascistah Semprini ed idolo di Renzi floppò clamorosamente.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Il cachet è quello che leggo in giro, comunque tutti questi Rambo in Italia io non gli vedo, mha.



Come no? Ce ne stanno a frotte di Rambo tra i canali TV. Ovviamente sono quelli che non sanno cosa significhi una guerra a dire: si facciamola. Tanto non partono mica loro...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ufficialmente o in nero?



Ufficialmente of course...


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Come no? Ce ne stanno a frotte di Rambo tra i canali TV. Ovviamente sono quelli che non sanno cosa significhi una guerra a dire: si facciamola. Tanto non partono mica loro...



Mistificazioni, a mio modo di vedere. Intanto la guerra, anche nucleare, l'ha messa in campo ed in opera una precisa ed inviduata parte; se vi è gente che vede come fumo negli occhi il non rintuzzare con fiori o coriandoli, ma con ragionati discorsi di guerra, non so che dire, le vicende umane funzionano così, persino Dio e Cristo si dice dovranno venre a fare guerra.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Mistificazioni, a mio modo di vedere. Intanto la guerra, anche nucleare, l'ha messa in campo ed in opera una precisa ed inviduata parte; se vi è gente che vede come fumo negli occhi il non rintuzzare con fiori o coriandoli, ma con ragionati discorsi di guerra, non so che dire, le vicende umane funzionano così, persino Dio e Cristo si dice dovranno venre a fare guerra.



Boh, complimenti per il ragionamento.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Boh, complimenti per il ragionamento.



In questo mondo, hai qualcosa di meglio del se vis pacem para bellum?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In questo mondo, hai qualcosa di meglio del se vis pacem para bellum?



Yes. Che si indica una conferenza di pace. Gli Usa e la Nato diano precise garanzie su neutralità e demilitarizzazione Ucraina e che Putin si accontenti di annessione Crimea e riconoscimento delle repubbliche separatiste.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Yes. Che si indica una conferenza di pace. Gli Usa e la Nato diano precise garanzie su neutralità e demilitarizzazione Ucraina e che Putin si accontenti di annessione Crimea e riconoscimento delle repubbliche separatiste.



Lo sai che l'altra parte manda in onda sulla propria RAI trasmissioni in cui si fanno simulazioni di atomiche sganciate sui paesi vicini e si dice che l'Ucraina è solo un intermezzo, vero?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Lo sai che l'altra parte manda in onda sulla propria RAI trasmissioni in cui si fanno simulazioni di atomiche sganciate sui paesi vicini e si dice che l'Ucraina è solo un intermezzo, vero?



Lo sai che la propaganda non è mai da prendere in considerazione?


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lo sai che la propaganda non è mai da prendere in considerazione?



La propaganda accompagnata ai fatti, sarebbe stolto non prenderla in seria considerazione. Qui non siamo di fonte a semplici agit prop.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Mistificazioni, a mio modo di vedere. Intanto la guerra, anche nucleare, l'ha messa in campo ed in opera una precisa ed inviduata parte; se vi è gente che vede come fumo negli occhi il non rintuzzare con fiori o coriandoli, ma con ragionati discorsi di guerra, non so che dire, le vicende umane funzionano così, persino Dio e Cristo si dice dovranno venre a fare guerra.


No no nessuna guerra 
ma pulizia.. salvano chi c'è da salvare 
Il resto resta nel mondo che hanno contribuito a creare finché non giungerà la loro dipartita..


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La propaganda accompagnata ai fatti, sarebbe stolto non prenderla in seria considerazione. Qui non siamo di fonte a semplici agit prop.



Quali fatti? Che sgancerà l' atomica su Kiev? Sui Paesi Baltici? Sulla Polonia?Ma daiiii...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Lo sai che l'altra parte manda in onda sulla propria RAI trasmissioni in cui si fanno simulazioni di atomiche sganciate sui paesi vicini e si dice che l'Ucraina è solo un intermezzo, vero?


Mi sembra una mossa furba
avere terreni radiativi vicino a casa
perché non c'ha pensato ancora nessuno!?
Dev'essere un toccasana per la Russia 

Tanto le radiazioni non lo porta via il vento (falso)


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No no nessuna guerra
> ma pulizia.. salvano chi c'è da salvare
> Il resto resta nel mondo che hanno contribuito a creare finché non giungerà la loro dipartita..


 
Messia è il condottiero di schiere angeliche, e vengono a distruggere direttamente non solo salvare.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> era..ma ultimamente ha fatto una svolta piu assolutistica...
> 
> (scherzo chiaramente...se mi vedrete bannato sappiate che non gradisce le battute



Se stai qui a ripetere ogni giorno, e in ogni post (è un tuo diritto, se lo fai rispettando le idee altrui) anche cose che io non condivido, come spesso accade, allora significa che questo è un luogo super democratico.

Poi se pensate che in un luogo (o non luogo) l'unica idea democratica che deve esistere è solo la vostra, allora avete capito male il concetto di democrazia.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una mossa furba
> avere terreni radiativi vicino a casa
> perché non c'ha pensato ancora nessuno!?
> Dev'essere un toccasana per la Russia
> ...



Bé, se pensi che a Hiroshima, a Fukushima ed in Giappone ci vivono...


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quali fatti? Che sgancerà l' atomica su Kiev? Sui Paesi Baltici? Sulla Polonia?Ma daiiii...



L'invasione full scale dell'Ucraina è un sufficiente fattone per molte persone di buon senso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Messia è il condottiero di schiere angeliche, e vengono a distruggere direttamente non solo salvare.


Viaggiano nello spazio... basta una tecnologia e ci suicidamo tutti da soli.. non muovono neanche un dito.. poi come detto stiamo facendo tutto noi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé, se pensi che a Hiroshima, a Fukushima ed in Giappone ci vivono...


Si poi penso che al confronto era un minicciolo ed non vivono assai bene.. sai la stima delle nascite ?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'invasione full scale dell'Ucraina è un sufficiente fattone per molte persone di buon senso.



Bene, preferisco allora stare dalla parte degli insensati che non si bevono la propaganda.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Viaggiano nello spazio... basta una tecnologia e ci suicidamo tutti da soli.. non muovono neanche un dito.. poi come detto stiamo facendo tutto noi



Ovvio che la sproporzione di mezzi non la renda una vera guerra, ma è così rappresentata:

_Apocalisse 16:

Essi sono spiriti di demoni capaci di compiere dei miracoli. Essi vanno dai re di tutta la terra per radunarli per la battaglia del gran giorno dell'Iddio onnipotente._


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se stati qui a ripetere ogni giorno, e in ogni post (è un tuo diritto, se lo fai rispettando le idee altrui) anche cose che io non condivido, come spesso accade, allora significa che questo è un luogo super democratico.
> 
> Poi se pensate che in un luogo (o non luogo) l'unica idea democratica che deve esistere è solo la vostra, allora avete capito male il concetto di democrazia.



E questo tenuto conto che il padrone di casa è libero di fare quello che vuole, e chi viene qui lo fa per piacere personale senza essere obbligato e senza spendere una lira, diversamente dai tromboni di informazione finanziati democraticamente.

E ahimé, noto che ci si lamenta pure nel non vedere le solite schifezze dei suddetti tromboni.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si poi penso che al confronto era un minicciolo ed non vivono assai bene.. sai la stima delle nascite ?



Potrebbero tirare un minicicciolo di similare potenza, e comunque i problemi delle nascite non sarebbero della Russia.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bene, preferisco allora stare dalla parte degli insensati che non si bevono la propaganda.



Apprendo oggi che guerre su vasta scala rientrano nel concetto di propaganda, non si finisce mai d'imparare.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*Berlinguer: "Sono contraria alla decisione"

Orsini: "Disponibile ad andare gratuitamente alla trasmissione"*


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

bel gesto, ora vediamo se arrivano a censurare proprio la persona e i soldi erano solo la scusa populista

il presidente della commissione di vigilanza RAI è un senatore di Forza Italia e parla di finanze non floride RAI, per cui usare principalmente quelli già stipendiati dall'azienda e raramente contributi dall'esterno

meno male che tra canone in bolletta luce e pubblicità aumentata la situazione sarebbe migliorata...

comunque ennesima dimostrazione siano come il pd.


----------



## Ninni21 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il professor Orsini nuovo nemico pubblico. Dopo l'affondo di ieri da parte del PD, che si era schierato apertamente contro il professore, la Rai ha deciso di cancellare il contratto stipulato dallo stesso Orsini con la Rai, come opinionista a Carta Bianca.



come giustamente hanno fatto notare gli altri, bella figura di melma questa censura del PD. Altro che libertà costituzionali di pensiero ed opinione.

Ma la cosa che mi affascina è questa: come si fa a "cancellare" un contratto??? chiedo perchè ne vorrei cancellare diversi nei confronti dei miei creditori


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Marzo 2022)

1 questo fino ieri l'altro non era nessuno, mò è una star, quindi parlare di censura mi pare francamente ridicolo
2 per quanto mi riguarda sacrosanto oscurare sta gentaglia


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Apprendo oggi che guerre su vasta scala rientrano nel concetto di propaganda, non si finisce mai d'imparare.



Forse non dovresti berti tutto quello che passano in TV? No, perché rientra nella narrazione dei mass media quella di fare rientrare Putin nel pazzo. Ma è tutt' altro che pazzo. I calcoli, lui, se li sa fare. Gli altri mi paiono un po' tardi di comprendonio. E con gli altri ci metto in mezzo anche chi si sta facendo fare il lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> 1 questo fino ieri l'altro non era nessuno, mò è una star, quindi parlare di censura mi pare francamente ridicolo
> 2 per quanto mi riguarda sacrosanto oscurare sta gentaglia



Perchè, prima della pandemia chi erano Galli, Bassetti, Capua e lo zanzarologo che poi ha comprato una villa milionaria?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perchè, prima della pandemia chi erano Galli, Bassetti, Capua e lo zanzarologo che poi ha comprato una villa milionaria?


stesso discorso infatti


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> 1 questo fino ieri l'altro non era nessuno, mò è una star, quindi parlare di censura mi pare francamente ridicolo
> 2 per quanto mi riguarda sacrosanto oscurare sta gentaglia


era un professore universitario con due corsi alla LUISS, non è che bisogna essere famosi per forza
gentaglia ?
che cosa ha fatto di male di grazia ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> gentaglia ?
> che cosa ha fatto di male di grazia ?


disinformazione e intelligenza col nemico


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> disinformazione e intelligenza col nemico


nemico ?
siamo in guerra contro qualcuno ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nemico ?
> siamo in guerra contro qualcuno ?


non stiamo a cavillare sulla terminologia dai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una mossa furba
> avere terreni radiativi vicino a casa
> perché non c'ha pensato ancora nessuno!?
> Dev'essere un toccasana per la Russia
> ...


non credo siano cosi pazzi da sganciare bombe atomiche strategiche, cioè quelle che ti catapultano in scenari stile hokuto no ken o il videogioco fallout, al max useranno bombe atomiche tattiche


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non stiamo a cavillare sulla terminologia dai.


se un docente di sociologia del terrorismo dice qualcosa di sbagliato lo dimostri in un contraddittorio, non è come burioni che richiede lo stesso percorso di studi per conferire con lui, invece di sbattare i piedi perchè non dice quel che ti piace


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non credo siano cosi pazzi da sganciare bombe atomiche strategiche, cioè quelle che ti catapultano in scenari stile hokuto no ken o il videogioco fallout, al max useranno bombe atomiche tattiche



Certo e la marmotta che confeziona le nocciole nucleari tattiche la troviamo a Togliattigrad?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Berlinguer: "Sono contraria alla decisione"
> 
> Orsini: "Disponibile ad andare gratuitamente alla trasmissione"*


tanto mi pagano quelli di mosca, avrebbe aggiunto orsini


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo e la marmotta che confeziona le nocciole nucleari tattiche la troviamo a Togliattigrad?


a togliatti facevano le macchine della fiat negli anni 70, se la qualità è la stessa delle fiat allora stanno frecati


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se un docente di sociologia del terrorismo dice qualcosa di sbagliato lo dimostri in un contraddittorio, non è come burioni che richiede lo stesso percorso di studi per conferire con lui, invece di sbattare i piedi perchè non dice quel che ti piace



Ma poi disinformazione cos' è un nuovo capo d' imputazione? Siamo disinformati da quando è stata fatta l' unità d' Italia. Dovremmo espellere dallo stratosfera tutti i giornalisti nostrani


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> 1 questo fino ieri l'altro non era nessuno, mò è una star, quindi parlare di censura mi pare francamente ridicolo
> 2 per quanto mi riguarda sacrosanto oscurare sta gentaglia


le viro star che cambiano opinione ogni settimana sono gente per bene la rai quanto ha speso per loro?
ora la Rai non ha soldi per Orsini?

non sapevo che i soldi in Rai vanno spesi solo per chi appoggia la propaganda e niente per il contradittorio
clap clap bene a sapersi

l'altra faccia della medaglia non esiste più in Rai ? ovviamente no... ogni forma di dissenso viene puntualmente censurata. Lo abbiamo visto durante la pandemia, quando a trovare spazio erano sempre e soltanto virologi e scienziati schierati a difesa delle scelte del governo

*io non pago il canone rai da 2 anni continuerò a non farlo*


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a togliatti facevano le macchine della fiat negli anni 70, se la qualità è la stessa delle fiat allora stanno frecati



Bravo compagno!


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*Porro:*

*"Io però posso raccontarvi un aneddoto stupendo
La Rai gli aveva offerto 2 mila euro a puntata per sei puntate, quindi 12 mila euro totali come dice “ilFoglio.it”. 
Senonché un’ora dopo aver avuto questa offerta – è un’indiscrezione che hanno fatto a me, ci metto i condizionali del caso ma è molto ben conosciuta nel mondo televisivo – quelli di Floris gli avrebbero detto: “Ti diamo 3.500 euro per venire da noi”. Il motivo? Perché fa ascolti, perché ha una posizione diversa degli altri e ha il coraggio di esternarla.

La cosa incredibile è che si pagano 5 mila euro a puntata a Burioni da Fazio e nessuno dice una minchia, anche se il professore sostiene che il tampone nasale fa male al cervello*
*Perché Burioni sì e Orsini no?*
* Perché il primo sta nel mainstream, mentre se Orsini si permette di alzare il ditino e dire una cosa diversa, che io parzialmente condivido, beh: allora scatta la censura"*


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

spettacolare Porro, ecco l'ipocrisia della tv
Floris che offre quasi il doppio per farlo andare da lui
chissà Giletti quanto gli darebbe...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Porro:*
> 
> *"Io però posso raccontarvi un aneddoto stupendo
> La Rai gli aveva offerto 2 mila euro a puntata per sei puntate, quindi 12 mila euro totali come dice “ilFoglio.it”.
> ...


serviva porro per capire come organizzano i talk show? preparano lo spettacolo e invitano in base ai ruoli, poi ci buttano dentro i vari sgarbi e red ronnie per fare colore


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> le viro star che cambiano opinione ogni settimana sono gente per bene la rai quanto ha speso per loro?
> ora la Rai non ha soldi per Orsini?
> 
> non sapevo che i soldi in Rai vanno spesi solo per chi appoggia la propaganda e niente per il contradittorio
> ...


le virostar andrebbero spedite in siberia e l'ho scritto pure qui sopra


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Orsini è uno che, licenziato dal Messaggero, si è accomiatato dai lettori dicendo che gli dispiaceva per coloro che si erano abbonati per leggere i suoi articoli.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Orsini è uno che, licenziato dal Messaggero, si è accomiatato dai lettori dicendo che gli dispiaceva per coloro che si erano abbonati per leggere i suoi articoli.



Bè almeno qualcuno che si scusa invece dei soliti soloni ignoranti e tronfi che appestano le redazioni dei giornali.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bè almeno qualcuno che si scusa invece dei soliti soloni ignoranti e tronfi che appestano le redazioni dei giornali.



Se è quello secondo te il punto, capisco perché non c'intendiamo.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Se è quello secondo te il punto, capisco perché non c'intendiamo.



Me ne farò una ragione se non ci intendiamo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> stesso discorso infatti


peccato che questi hanno fracassato i maroni a reti unificate


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Se è quello secondo te il punto, capisco perché non c'intendiamo.



Scusa non capisco nemmeno io cosa ci sia di male..


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Scusa non capisco nemmeno io cosa ci sia di male..



Credersela così tanto da pensare che ci sia gente che si è abbonata al Messaggero per leggere i suoi articoli, dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

*Orsini su Facebook dichiara che è pronto a partecipare gratuitamente a Cartabianca, in risposta alle polemiche del PD sul suo compenso. Ha aggiunto che, il proseguio del suo post sarà pubblicato domani su un articolo de Il Fatto Quotidiano.*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Solo per provare a far riflettere qualcuno (ma è comunque una missione praticamente impossibile). Dopo l'inizio della pandemia venivano allontanati dalle televisioni, derisi ed esposti al pubblico ludibrio, tutti coloro che sostenevano che il virus fosse uscito da laboratorio. A fine pandemia, il presidente dell'AIFA (IL PRESIDENTE DELL'AIFA) ha affermato che il virus è uscito da un laboratorio (possibilità trascurabili che fosse naturale).
> 
> Riflettete. Se potete.


Guarda, facevo la stessa riflessione giusto ieri. Sempre lo stesso meccanismo che ha riguardato diversi aspetti della vicenda covid, che prevede o censura tout court oppure denigrazione becera e senza nessun appiglio logico di chi si discosta dalla vulgata che si intende portare avanti. Occhio che ho detto solo chi si discosta anche un minimo, non chi porta avanti tesi completamente opposte. Basta solo provare a ragionare con la propria testa e si diventa un nemico da combattere, da denigrare con falsità, di cui distorcere ogni dichiarazione per farla sembrare folle. Come ha scritto qualcuno, è addirittura preferibile che certa gente non la facciano proprio intervenire piuttosto che invitarla per poi accerchiarla e farla sembrare pazza. Nel caso di Orsini qualcuno si è spinto pure a parlare di problemi psicologici, rendiamoci conto


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Guarda, facevo la stessa riflessione giusto ieri. Sempre lo stesso meccanismo che ha riguardato diversi aspetti della vicenda covid, che prevede o censura tout court oppure denigrazione becera e senza nessun appiglio logico di chi si discosta dalla vulgata che si intende portare avanti. Occhio che ho detto solo chi si discosta anche un minimo, non chi porta avanti tesi completamente opposte. Basta solo provare a ragionare con la propria testa e si diventa un nemico da combattere, da denigrare con falsità, di cui distorcere ogni dichiarazione per farla sembrare folle. Come ha scritto qualcuno, è addirittura preferibile che certa gente non la facciano proprio intervenire piuttosto che invitarla per poi accerchiarla e farla sembrare pazza. Nel caso di Orsini qualcuno si è spinto pure a parlare di problemi psicologici, rendiamoci conto




È la propaganda che fa il lavaggio del cervello alla gente Ruudil. Ormai non si ragiona più e si arriva a casi come quello di Orsini o ad annullare un corso su Dostojevskj


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È la propaganda che fa il lavaggio del cervello alla gente Ruudil. Ormai non si ragiona più e si arriva a casi come quello di Orsini o ad annullare un corso su Dostojevskj


Pensa che ci sono state addirittura proposte alle biblioteche italiane di mettere al bando i loro libri di autori russi o in lingua russa, cosa ovviamente non fatta ma solo il fatto che ci si sia pensato è da brividi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Berlinguer: "Sono contraria alla decisione"
> 
> Orsini: "Disponibile ad andare gratuitamente alla trasmissione"*



La Rai sta faecedo una figura di m...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Pensa che ci sono state addirittura proposte alle biblioteche italiane di mettere al bando i loro libri di autori russi o in lingua russa, cosa ovviamente non fatta ma solo il fatto che ci si sia pensato è da brividi.



La gente che ha fatto proposte di questo tipo è di un' ignoranza fuori dal normale. Bisognerebbe ricordare alle capre che la letteratura russa è patrimonio dell' umanità.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La gente che ha fatto proposte di questo tipo è di un' ignoranza fuori dal normale. Bisognerebbe ricordare alle capre che la letteratura russa è patrimonio dell' umanità.



Ormai per tanti il patrimonio dell'umanità sono i social.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Nel caso di Orsini qualcuno si è spinto pure a parlare di problemi psicologici, rendiamoci conto


Sicuramente ti riferisci a me.

Pero' forse hai dimenticato, che ho anche scritto che lo trovo interessante e nemmeno tifoso dei russi come lo si fa passare.

Quando parla, l' ho sempre ascoltato molto volentieri perchè è molto interessante come espone le sue tesi.
Quasi ti incanta, e mi da fastidio quando viene interrotto perchè lo costringono a chiudere frettolosamente argomentazioni che invece richiederebbero tempo per essere esposte.

Però, a me pare evidente abbia problemi psicologici, non volevo urtare la sensibilità di nessuno.

Il che non vuol dire che dica cosa sbagliate, ma lo vedi da come si pone, da come parla, da quanto "fa fatica" , da come soffre quasi, che ha un turbamento interiore immenso.

In uno dei suoi ultimi monologhi mi è sembrato quasi stesse per svenire sul tavolo da quanto arrancava.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ormai per tanti il patrimonio dell'umanità sono i social.



E lo so. E il controllo delle masse oggi passa anche da lì.io per conto mio ho disdetto anni fa ogni social ma non pretendo che chiunque lo faccia. Mi aspetto però ( ingenuamente) che la gente si informi a 360 gradi per farsi un opinione equilibrata.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ti riferisci a me.
> 
> Pero' forse hai dimenticato, che ho anche scritto che lo trovo interessante e nemmeno tifoso dei russi come lo si fa passare.
> 
> ...


In realtà sono stati altri commenti di tipo derisorio che ho trovato bambineschi e stupidi.
Nel tuo caso ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, sembra provato e turbato quando parla, almeno nel video che ho visto io. Però credo che nessuno di noi abbia le competenze per parlare di problemi psicologici e tra l'altro ci spostiamo su un terreno pericoloso perché si va sul personale. E per di più non ha alcuna attinenza con l'argomento Russia-Ucraina, sai che poi certe cose si prestano ad essere usate come "argomento" da chi vuole solo screditare, per questo avrei evitato.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Stasera lunghissima intervista di Formigli a Orsini.

A me sembra una persona per bene sempre più ogni volta che lo ascolto, non capisco come sia passato ad essere il demonio.

Mi fa quasi "pena"


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stasera lunghissima intervista di Formigli a Orsini.
> 
> A me sembra una persona per bene sempre più ogni volta che lo ascolto, non capisco come sia passato ad essere il demonio.
> 
> Mi fa quasi "pena"



Basta essere un attimino obiettivi, e azionare il cervello, per capirne il motivo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Basta essere un attimino obiettivi, e azionare il cervello, per capirne il motivo.


Non serve un elevato acume per vedere che è totalmente innocuo.

Non dice nulla di eclatante o "pericoloso"

Starà sulle palle a qualcuno

Ne vedo molti peggio


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2022)

Metteteci una pezza


----------



## kYMERA (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che io sappia, tranne che si parli di calunnie ad altre persone o incitazione alla violenza, il diritto di opinione in uno stato di diritto non può mai essere conculcato. Ma evidentemente non siamo molto meglio di chi vogliamo combattere.


c'è un limite a tutto, la libertà di opinione ha portato la gente a dire che siamo controllati con i chip iniettati con il vaccino collegati con il 5G.
Dai siamo seri.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> c'è un limite a tutto, la libertà di opinione ha portato la gente a dire che siamo controllati con i chip iniettati con il vaccino collegati con il 5G.
> Dai siamo seri.



A parte che il limite non lo stabiliamo né io né te. Chiunque può dire che il sole sorge ad ovest e tramonta ad est, è il principio di realtà a prevalere. Il prof Orsini ha semplicemente detto una verità irrefutabile sotto gli occhi di tutti e non è un bel servizio all'' informazione averlo trattato come si fa con un agente sabotatore. Ripeto: noi non siamo meglio di chi vogliamo combattere, tutt' altro!


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2022)

Sentite, sentite


----------



## livestrong (27 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Metteteci una pezza


Quando invitano lecchini invertebrati alla Parenzo per parlare con gente preparata e pluridecorata, c'è semplicemente da cambiare canale.
Come al solito livelli imbarazzanti


----------



## Dexter (27 Marzo 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Quando invitano lecchini invertebrati alla Parenzo per parlare con gente preparata e pluridecorata, c'è semplicemente da cambiare canale.
> Come al solito livelli imbarazzanti


É un contadino con il liceo classico come unico titolo di studio. Ma non si nota eh, tranquillo Paré...


----------



## livestrong (27 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É un contadino con il liceo classico come unico titolo di studio. Ma non si nota eh, tranquillo Paré...


Il problema sta nella visibilità che i giornalisti ricevono. Son diventati tuttologi, opinionisti, non riportatori di notizie. Si sentono in diritto di sparare amenità a profusione


----------



## Dexter (27 Marzo 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema sta nella visibilità che i giornalisti ricevono. Son diventati tuttologi, opinionisti, non riportatori di notizie. Si sentono in diritto di sparare amenità a profusione


Se fai caso non esistono più giornalisti "a tema". Ormai tutti sanno tutto, chi parlava l'anno scorso di anticorpi adesso é esperto in geopolitica mondiale. Se atterrassero gli alieni su Roma, chiamerebbero Parenzo per spiegarci la situazione


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

lo smacco più grande è quando dice di essere come loro
socialista, anni di sindacato scolastico e universitario di sinistra, poi CGIL
è uno di loro, solo che non ha venduto il culo..."un uomo di sinistra schifato" si definisce

tutta la formazione negli USA, elogio della mentalità americana di diplomazia e difesa degli interessi nazionali, mai stato in Russia, nessun contatto con i russi..."pagato dai russi"


----------



## Viulento (27 Marzo 2022)

fanpage e tvblog dicono che tornera' in rai a titolo gratuito per la puntata di martedi 29 di cartabianca.

compenso per gli ospiti comodi,
gratis per quelli scomodi.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sentite, sentite



Vabbè admin non dice nulla di nuovo. Solo gente senza memoria e senza etica può appellarsi ad una supposta supremazia morale dell' occidente che nei fatti non c'è mai stata. È tutta questione di narrazione!


----------



## livestrong (27 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se fai caso non esistono più giornalisti "a tema". Ormai tutti sanno tutto, chi parlava l'anno scorso di anticorpi adesso é esperto in geopolitica mondiale. Se atterrassero gli alieni su Roma, chiamerebbero Parenzo per spiegarci la situazione


Probabilmente si metterebbe a servizio dell'impero di zeta reticuli in tempo zero


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se fai caso non esistono più giornalisti "a tema". Ormai tutti sanno tutto, chi parlava l'anno scorso di anticorpi adesso é esperto in geopolitica mondiale. Se atterrassero gli alieni su Roma, chiamerebbero Parenzo per spiegarci la situazione



Questo è verissimo.
E lo noto da tempo.

Però penso sia una conseguenza normale del fatto che in generale tutto è andato a ramengo.

A che serve cernire esperti veri e consolidati, invitarli a parlare, poi tanto fragolina87 sui social pensa di saperne comunque più dell' esperto/esperta di turno?

Il rispetto per l' autorità non esiste più da un pezzo, in Italia di sicuro, all' estero non lo so.

A quel punto prendi i soliti opinionisti che il pubblico conosce già, che magari portano pure quattro ascolti, e li fai parlare della qualunque


----------



## Milanoide (27 Marzo 2022)

Però la differenza è che in occidente opinione pubblica ed una parte dei media possono scoprire, rivelare e denunciare i misfatti delle proprie forze armate o dell'ordine. In altri paesi autoritari questo non avviene.

In nessun paese, quale che sia la sua collocazione politica, si è mai faticato a trovare macellai e torturatori. In nome dei padroni o del proletariato.
Nei cambi di regime, certe volte sono rimasti gli stessi.

In casa nostra, non è che per alcune mele marce nei Carabinieri e Polizia generalizzi e mandi tutto in vacca. Ed io quando è stato ucciso il Commissario Raciti avrei avuto una reazione da paese sudamericano.

Si sa che vi sono brutti ceffi in alcuni ruoli. Certe volte sono anche funzionali.

Poi quando parli della superpotenza ti possono tirare giù una funivia o violentare ragazze, ma restano non giudicabili dalla giustizia locale. I servitori dello stato che vara leggi extraterritoriali, rimangono soggetti solo alla giurisdizione del proprio paese. È una situazione dettata dai rapporti di forza. Ed il sistema internazionale non è democratico.


----------

